
First Look: Mozilla's Boot2Gecko Platform and Gaia UI - diwank
http://www.webmonkey.com/2012/02/first-look-mozillas-boot2gecko-mobile-platform-and-gaia-ui/
======
asadotzler
B2G, unlike Palm's WebOS and Microsoft's JS+HTML5 Metro platform, is a genuine
Web stack with DOM APIs to all the hardware capabilities. You don't use
proprietary libraries and frameworks to get at the telephony stack or the
vibrator or the camera or the accelerometer or the bluetooth stack or USB or
any other hardware device. You use JS and the real DOM. All standards-based
and of the real Web. These capabilities, these new DOM APIs will make it into
the standards and be available from browsers and other real web stacks across
all platforms and all devices (where the capabilities exist.)

------
daeken
It should be noted that the UI was completely revamped before MWC. A ton has
changed since these screenshots.

(Disclosure: I'm a Boot2Gecko hacker for Mozilla)

------
riffraff
dumb question I understand, but if the browser is a simple iframe, how does it
handle iframe busters?

